# Ohio plower get together in Cuyahoga Falls 44264



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would like to try and do a get together again. Several of you said you would be interested. 

What works for you? Weekends or weekdays? Once I have a general idea I will reserve a space at a local food and drink.


Thanks
Paul


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Let me know a date and time. A bit of a drive for me but I'll give it a try to get there.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

make sure u get ahold of ron clapper! lmao


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Brain leave your brother out of this


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Did this ever happen?


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

Not to my knowledge


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

Bump. Bump. Bump.


----------



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

Who Is in for this?


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

pabaker66;1569414 said:


> Who Is in for this?


Sure!


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

JRSlawn;1516980 said:


> Brain leave your brother out of this


Hes your foreman!!!:yow!:


----------

